# Gute (alten) Zeiten –schlechte (neue) Zeiten Teil 2



## Fish&Chips (29. Dezember 2016)

Seit meinem letzten Rückblick sind wieder 5 Jahre vergangen… 
(Sieh dazu ersten Teil des Bericht: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=111928 )  

Heute stehe ich als 50+jähriger wieder einmal am Heck auf einem Kutter in Heiligenhafen und sinniere was in den letzten 5 Jahren alles passiert ist. Zuletzt hatte ich die Meerforelle schwimmen lassen, damit eines Tages mein Sohn auch noch Fische fangen kann…und was ist seit dem alles passiert!? 
Rückblick: Wir fahren immer wieder mal nach Dänemark und machen nun auch gerne mal Urlaub in Norwegen, da die Kinder lieber Aktivurlaub im Süden unter gleichgesinnten machen möchten und wir im Sommer lieber in den Norden fahren. In Dänemark hat es sich in den Jahren nicht viel verändert. Auf den Molen, sofern sie denn noch für uns Angler zugänglich sind, fängt man noch den einen oder anderen Fisch. Man muss auch dort mehr Aufwand betreiben als in meiner Jugend um einen Fisch zu fangen aber es gibt sie noch. Egal ob Plattfisch, Hornhecht oder Makrele. Der Dorsch ist in der Ostsee dort oben bei Frederikshavn im Sommer immer schon schwierig in ausreichender Größe zu fangen gewesen. Dazu bin ich dann eher an die Nordsee gefahren um einen Platz an Bord von den dortigen Kuttern die kurzen 4-8h oder noch längeren Kutterausfahrten auf Dorsch oder Makrele zu belegen. Auch mal die eine oder andere Fahrt zum Gelben Riff war dabei. Makrelen auf den kurzen 4h Touren waren und sind immer noch reichlich vorhanden. Auch den einen oder anderen Dorsch konnte man dabei erwischen. Bedenklich für mich war, dass die Fischer dort in Küstennähe die guten Stellen mit ihren Netzen zupflasterten. Bei den längeren Touren ging es eher auf Dorsch und ich muss sagen, es wurde und wird immer noch reichlich Fisch gefangen. Wenn man aber entsprechendes Gerät, nicht zu grob benutzte, konnte man sogar richtig gut fangen. Viele Angler angelten immer noch mit den berühmten „Tannenbaum“ und erhoffen sich dadurch mehr Fisch… Entsprechend feiner konnte man in den letzten Jahren aber sogar echte Sternstunden auf Dorsch dort erleben. Es waren immer wieder zweistellige Stückzahlen möglich. Es gibt dort oben noch Stellen, obwohl viele Netze ausgelegt waren, wo gut Dorsch in ordentlichen Größen gefangen werden konnte. Was aber für mich sehr auffallend war, ist die zunehmende Artenvielfalt. In Küstennähe sind Pollack, Leng, Köhler und Knurrhahn immer schon mal mit dabei gewesen aber zuletzt hatte ich sogar schon mal einen Tintenfisch dabei…  
An den langen Ausfahrten zum Gelben Riff gab es immer mal wieder gute und schlechte Jahre, obwohl die früheren Jahre nicht so toll waren. Die Fische, die ich fing, waren auch nicht größer, schwerer, anders, als die, die ich in Küstennähe vor Hirtshals gefangen hatte. 2015 und 2016 waren aber „Sternstunden des Meeresangelns“ für mich. Nie hatte ich solch schönen Dorsche, Köhler, Leng, Makrelen und Pollack gefangen. Dort scheint sich die Fischwelt noch in einem guten Verhältnis zur Angel.-und Fischerei zu befinden. Liegt es an der weiten Anfahrt oder das die Trawler dort schlecht schleppen können? Das die wenigen Angelausfahrten wegen dem Wetter die Angler dazu bringt nur wenige Fische zu fangen und damit den Bestand dort nicht gefährden oder hatte der Kutterkapitän einfach nur verschiedene guten Stellen gefunden? Für mich waren diese beiden Jahre um ein vielfaches besser, als die Jahre am Gelben Riff zuvor. 
Und hier vor Heiligenhafen? 
Am Heck des Kutters denke ich darüber nach, wie das bei mir auf der Ostsee seit dem letzten Bericht so verlaufen ist. Ich hatte gefangen, ordentlich sogar. Was aber auffiel, dass es von Jahr zu Jahr immer kleinere Dorsche waren und man wirklich „durch die kleinen Dorsch durchangeln“ musste um überhaupt noch welche in ausreichender Größe zu fangen. Die vielen kleinen Dorsch zeigten mir, es gibt sie, die größeren Dorsche…aber wo waren die Großen? So wurde von mir zwar Fische gefangen aber die mit Mindestmaß blieben immer öfter aus. Und heute? Wir waren ca. 25 Leute an diesem Samstag auf dem Schiff und viele hatten schon Wattwurmmontagen dabei, um nicht mehr auf Dorsch, sondern gleich auf Plattfische zu angeln. Es war Samstag und wir waren nur 25 Leuten! Einer der Kutter schaffte es nicht einmal genug Leute (am Samstag!) zusammen zu bekommen, damit sich die Fahrt überhaupt lohnte und blieb gleich im Hafen…Wann hat es das in den letzten Jahren schon gegeben? Und auch ich muss, wenn ich meinen Aufzeichnungen durchsehe feststellen, dass ich in diesem Jahr viel weniger Dorsche fangen konnte als die Jahre zuvor…2012 bis Mitte 2015 waren mit die zahlenmäßig erfolgreichsten Jahre auf Dorsch. Aber 2016…? Es fällt schwer, das meine Sohn zu erklären, der auch gerne mal auf einem Kutter zum Angeln mitfährt, wie es, zumindest in der Ostsee, soweit kommen konnte und niemand vorher die Reißleine gezogen hatte… 
Ich blicke mich um auf dem Schiff und was kann ich an gefangen Fischen entdecken? Nicht einmal 10 Dorsche bei besagten 25 Leuten, dazu vielleicht 2-3 Plattfische…Und selbst bei den eigenen Versuchen diesen Jahres mit Wattwurm Plattfische vom Kutter zu fangen, lief es die letzten beiden Male nicht besonders gut. Ich hoffe, dass das nur „eine schlechte Tagesform“ der Plattfische war und sie einfach das Maul nicht aufbekommen hatten…Denn, es soll sie ja geben und der Bestand soll gut geworden sein bei den Plattfischen. 2015 hatte ich auch einmal so einen Angeltag mit Wattwurm auf Plattfisch erlebt… 
Gedanklich schweife ich wieder nach Dänemark zum Bootsangeln auf Plattfisch oben bei Frederikshavn ab. Wir hatten vom Hafenmeister eine Karte und Tipps bekommen, wo wir Plattfisch fangen könnten. Und er hatte Recht behalten. Was von der Mole schwierig wurde, funktionierte vom Boot aus noch ziemlich gut. Eine Portion Plattfisch für die Familie war fast immer möglich, wenn man die richtigen Stellen gefunden hatte. Die Karte zeigte uns, dass in dem Gebiet das Schleppnetzfischen nicht erlaubt war. War das der Grund für die vorhandenen Fische? Müssen wir erst erkennen, dass die Fische ihre „Ruheplätze“ zum Laichen brauchen, wenn es eigentlich schon zu spät ist und die Fischbestände fast zusammengebrochen sind? Andere Länder haben erkannt, dass der Fisch, wenn er in Ruhe sein Laichgeschäft nachgehen kann, so viel Masse an Nachkommen produziert, das der Mensch „den Rahm an Fischen“ abschöpfen kann, ohne die Bestände zu gefährden.  
Ich denke dabei an die Urlaube in Norwegen der letzten Jahre. In Norwegen scheint die Welt noch ziemlich in Ordnung zu sein, was die Meeresangelei und deren Bestände betrifft. Wir (meine Frau und ich) sind keine Großfischjäger, sondern wollen ab und zu ein paar Fische für die Küche fangen. Ich bin eben ein Kochtopfangler, schon immer gewesen und dazu stehe ich auch. Fische mit Mindestmaß werden oft verwertet und es gibt für mich keine bessere, schonendere Art frischen Fisch auf den Tisch zu bekommen. Mittlerweile meide ich die Möglichkeiten wo ich kann, Fisch im Geschäft zu kaufen. Wozu auch? Ich habe ja die Möglichkeit mit meinem Hobby selbst an Fisch zu kommen und exotische Fische aus anderen fernen Ländern brauche ich nicht wirklich. Mal frischen Hering, ob gebrauten oder eingelegt, selbst gegrillte oder geräucherte Makrele, Dorschfrikadellen oder gebratenes Dorschfilet, Leng oder Pollack gebraten. Geräucherte, selbst gefangene Meerforelle, was braucht man noch mehr? Und ja, es gibt auch Ausnahmen. Auch ich liebe den geräucherten Lachs oder Heringssalat auf dem abendlichen Brot oder Brötchen…aber ich schweife ab. Ich liebe eben Fisch und möchte, dass unsere nächste Generation noch die Möglichkeit hat, Fische zu fangen und werde mich versuchen entsprechend schonend den Fischen gegenüber zu verhalten. 
Die Vergangenheit und die Gegenwart habe ich jetzt betrachtet. Und die Zukunft? Immer noch auf dem Kutter, denke ich an die neuen Beschränkungen die auf uns auf der Ostsee 2017 warten. Sollten sie umgesetzt werden, werden sicherlich viele Angler nicht mehr kommen, die Beschränkungen einfach ignorieren und missachten, weil sie denken wer soll das schon kontrollieren. Auch ich würde lieber gerne mehr Fische mitnehmen, wen es denn mal gut läuft…Aber: Kann, darf es so weitergehen wie bisher? Wollen wir das unseren Kindern antun? Um als Angler zu zeigen, dass uns das Angeln und damit unsere Leidenschaft und damit auch die Fische etwas wert sind, sollten wir die angedachten Maßnahmen beachten. Auch Schonbezirke, damit der Dorsch in Ruhe laichen kann, würde ich in Kauf nehmen, sofern sie alle einhalten müssen und man auch nicht gleich wieder alles pauschalisiert (alles sperrt) oder nur einzelne Gruppen herauspickt, weil sie den geringsten Wiederstand leisten oder auch keine große Lobby haben.  
Leider befürchte ich, dass die entsprechenden Menschen, die zuständigen Bürokraten für die Beschränkungen oder auch die „Naturliebhaber“ oder wer auch immer es zu entscheiden hat, uns gleich wieder alles verbieten werden, weil es einfacher ist alles zu verbieten anstatt sich zu informieren und punktuell wirkungsvolle Lösungen zu finden. Auch wenn sich der Bestand der Dorsche in der westlichen Ostsee jemals wieder erholen sollte, bezweifle ich, dass die Beschränkungen je wieder für uns Angler zurückgenommen werden. Frei nach dem Motto: Einmal beschlossen, nie mehr geändert. Beispiel? Siehe Uhrumstellung Sommerzeit-Winterzeit… 
Ich sehe jedenfalls nicht sehr optimistisch in die (Ostsee)Zukunft für meinen Sohn und mich was das Dorschangeln betrifft. Anstatt unseren Kinder die Natur unter anderem durchs Angeln nahe zu bringen, verbieten wir ihnen die besten Möglichkeiten dieses zu tun. Wie sollen sie lernen die Natur oder den Fisch zu respektieren, wenn sie ihn nur noch aus der Tiefkühltruhe im Supermarkt kennen? Verpackt, quadratisch, praktisch, grätenfrei und dann?! Respektvolles umgehen mit den Fischen lernt man am besten, wenn man ihn erleben durfte und auch was es bedeutet ihn waidgerecht und schonend zu töten. 
Wenn ich mir vorstelle, was ich in vielleicht 5 Jahren wieder schreiben könnte, habe ich Zweifel daran, viel Positives von der Ostseeangelei in Deutschland zu berichten. Ich glaube nicht, dass sich der Dorschbestand nachhaltig verbessern wird, dazu gibt es zu viele Begehrlichkeiten aller Nutzer und die Interessen der Wirtschaft der Anrainerstaaten. Vielleicht muss ich mit meinem Sohn ins Ausland fahren, um noch Chancen zu haben Fische in ausreichender Größe zu fangen. In den angrenzenden Ländern wird das Angeln noch als was Natürliches betrachtet und es scheint auch, dass die Ressource Fisch dort besser geschont wird . Ich bekomme heute schon immer mehr das Gefühl, man will uns Angler „raus aus Deutschland“ haben, da wir für die Situation am einfachsten Verurteilt werden können und als ein Relikt des Urzeit betrachtet werden. Jäger und Sammler zu sein scheint Vergangenheit. Zu den Jägern zählen für viele moderne Menschen leider auch die Angler. Und wie sieht es im europäischen Umland aus? Wie einfach ist es dort noch zu Angeln, Angellizenzen zu bekommen und seinem Hobby mit wohlwollenden Informationen seitens der Einheimischen nachgehen zu können…Vielleicht liegt meine Zukunft in den nächsten Jahren verstärkt in den Meeren der angrenzenden Ländern, solange ich noch die Möglichkeit habe meiner Leidenschaft, dem Angeln, dort nachgehen zu dürfen. Ich will es eigentlich nicht aber welche Wahl habe ich denn noch, wenn es mir hier so schwer gemacht wird?


----------



## offense80 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gute (alten) Zeiten –schlechte (neue) Zeiten Teil 2*

#6#6#6#6

Sehr klasse geschrieben, das drückt glaube ich aus, was die meisten Meeresangler denken, wenn sie auf dem Kutter, dem eigenen Boot, dem Leihboot, am Strand oder auf der Mole stehen, und genug Zeit zum Nachdenken haben, weil mal wieder stundenlang nichts beißt :c

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und bin schon gespannt, was noch alles auf die Gemeinde der Rutenschwinger zu kommt #h


----------



## pike van dijk (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gute (alten) Zeiten –schlechte (neue) Zeiten Teil 2*

toll geschrieben.

das feuilleton braucht berichte wie deinen.

danke.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gute (alten) Zeiten –schlechte (neue) Zeiten Teil 2*

toll geschrieben, in vielem sprichst Du mir aus dem Herzen (nicht in Allem logischerweise)!!


Vor allem der Absatz hie:


Fish&Chips schrieb:


> Ich sehe jedenfalls nicht sehr optimistisch in die (Ostsee)Zukunft für meinen Sohn und mich was das Dorschangeln betrifft. Anstatt unseren Kinder die Natur unter anderem durchs Angeln nahe zu bringen, verbieten wir ihnen die besten Möglichkeiten dieses zu tun. Wie sollen sie lernen die Natur oder den Fisch zu respektieren, wenn sie ihn nur noch aus der Tiefkühltruhe im Supermarkt kennen? Verpackt, quadratisch, praktisch, grätenfrei und dann?! Respektvolles umgehen mit den Fischen lernt man am besten, wenn man ihn erleben durfte und auch was es bedeutet ihn waidgerecht und schonend zu töten.
> Wenn ich mir vorstelle, was ich in vielleicht 5 Jahren wieder schreiben könnte, habe ich Zweifel daran, viel Positives von der Ostseeangelei in Deutschland zu berichten. Ich glaube nicht, dass sich der Dorschbestand nachhaltig verbessern wird, dazu gibt es zu viele Begehrlichkeiten aller Nutzer und die Interessen der Wirtschaft der Anrainerstaaten. Vielleicht muss ich mit meinem Sohn ins Ausland fahren, um noch Chancen zu haben Fische in ausreichender Größe zu fangen. In den angrenzenden Ländern wird das Angeln noch als was Natürliches betrachtet und es scheint auch, dass die Ressource Fisch dort besser geschont wird .


----------



## Fish&Chips (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gute (alten) Zeiten –schlechte (neue) Zeiten Teil 2*

Vielen Dank für die Resonanz. Wenn ich jemanden zum Nachdenken damit anregen konnte und am Ende wenigstens einer bereit ist, dass weniger was 2017 kommt zu akzeptieren und evtl. auch sein Verhalten den Meeresfischen (Mindestmaß und Fangbeschränkungen) gegenüber zu verbessern, dann ist schon für mich viel erreicht...#h


----------



## mefofänger (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gute (alten) Zeiten –schlechte (neue) Zeiten Teil 2*

:m:m:m:m


----------



## Alex76 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gute (alten) Zeiten –schlechte (neue) Zeiten Teil 2*

Bei einem so langen Artikel kann man schon mal die Lust verlieren...
In deinem Fall hätte ich gern noch Seiten weiter gelesen. Kann mich den Vorrednern nur anschliessen, toller Beitrag. Ich hoffe für uns alle, das dein nächster Beitrag in 5 Jahren etwas positiver ausfällt!


----------



## seeschwalbe (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gute (alten) Zeiten –schlechte (neue) Zeiten Teil 2*

Du hast mir aus den Herzen gesprochen!  :vik:
Allen Anglern einen Guten Rutsch!


----------



## SFVNOR (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gute (alten) Zeiten –schlechte (neue) Zeiten Teil 2*

Ein super Bericht der auch zum Nachdenken anregt #6 
Ich als LL-Fahrer kann den Rückgang der Fänge (zumindest bei mir) auf Dorsch nur bestätigen. 2015 insgesamt 10 gute Küchendorsche aber in 4 Wochen #q
2016, Schneider in 2 Wochen #c

Egal, 2017 ist ein neues Jahr.

Guten Rutsch und krumme Ruten,

Stefan


----------



## Fish&Chips (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gute (alten) Zeiten –schlechte (neue) Zeiten Teil 2*

Danke für die positiven Antworten. 
Möge der Fangerfolg 2017 mit euch sein...:vik:


----------



## boot (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gute (alten) Zeiten –schlechte (neue) Zeiten Teil 2*

Toller Bericht, ich teile die Meinung mit dir. 

LG Ole


----------



## aesche100 (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gute (alten) Zeiten –schlechte (neue) Zeiten Teil 2*

Wirklich ein toller Bericht! Danke dafür!  Nun müssen sich nur noch viele Angler bei den Behörden beschweren und sich gegen die Diktatur auflehnen. Nur jammern ändert leider nicht die Tatsachen.


----------

